# Can I get a tax write off on both standard miles and gas?



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm fairly new to Uber, I was wondering if I could get a definite answer on this as it seems to still be somewhat murky.

Can I get a tax write off on both standard miles (0.54) and gas cost or do I have to pick one?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FloridaUber said:


> I'm fairly new to Uber, I was wondering if I could get a definite answer on this as it seems to still be somewhat murky.
> 
> Can I get a tax write off on both standard miles (0.54) and gas cost or do I have to pick one?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


One or the other . .. miles is almost always the winner.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have no idea how this issue could be "murky" with all that has been posted in the taxes forum and elsewhere, but wk1102 is giving good advice. To use actual costs for gas, repairs, maintenance, etc you can only deduct the percentage of those expenses for which you used the car for rideshare.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Just go with the mileage. Remember to track your dead miles as well, not just trip miles.

Don't bother saving gas receipts.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the help fellow Uber drivers!


----------

